

Clickable Infographic of NFL Quarterbacks - camurban
http://trynudge.com/index.html?view=Editor&play=NQki9OYgwgq

======
chwitta9000
i think your salary formula is off - no way does drew brees make 975k... 9.75
mil?

~~~
camurban
Thanks. Just updated it.

